# cannestan and ICSI



## HMF (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi 
I am currently downregulating with buserilin and i think i have vaginal thrush. Am i able to use cannestan orally and vaginally? only it states on the box that you are not to use it if ttc or pregnant.
Thanks
Helen x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Helen,

It's fine to use Canestan vaginally (pessary and /or cream) to treat thrush. The box that is sold over the counter says not to use as it doesn't have a licence for use in pregnancy. Canestan is the first line treatment for thrush in preganancy and what the GPs all prescribe first line.

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------

